# Available Now ?



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Anyone have any success with this? Please detail how it all worked, thx!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

:confusion:


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Why , yes -- I have had a great deal of success. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GrumpZilla said:


> Please detail how it all worked, thx!


Sure, everything I know. I'll mail you the "How To" video.
VCR format okay?


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Why , yes -- I have had a great deal of success. Thanks for asking.


I've had available on for hours and nada. I was wondering if it is an uber like experience or perhaps its block offers. Hopefully I'll find out soon enough. Lol.



Uber's Guber said:


> Sure, everything I know. I'll mail you the "How To" video.
> VCR format okay?


8 track preferred. Thx!


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

GrumpZilla said:


> I've had available on for hours and nada. I was wondering if it is an uber like experience or perhaps its block offers. Hopefully I'll find out soon enough. Lol.
> 
> 
> 8 track preferred. Thx!


I am not available till later. Keep up the good work.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

GrumpZilla said:


> I've had available on for hours and nada. I was wondering if it is an uber like experience or perhaps its block offers. Hopefully I'll find out soon enough. Lol.


It will only give you offers if you are close (VERY close) to a pick up location for Prime Now. I heard in some parts of the country it is also for Whole Foods and Fresh. It pretty much replaces 1 hr deliveries, They don't have to pay you for an hr, they give you a price and you accept or not. Most people use it for filling in between blocks.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

I FINALLY talked to someone and UberPasco is right. Thx! But they ARE working on infrastructure for more local pickup/deliveries in the future.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope they have a pickup location for Instant Offers right next door from my house so I can walk over and deliver to across the street.


----------

